# H: Large Tyranid Army W: $$ (Paypal)



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

So I'm looking to free up some space in my collection area and get ready to throw down some money toward Grey Knights and I'm selling off my Nids army.

My gallery is here : http://img829.imageshack.us/g/p2270059.jpg/
Sorry I'm lacking pics of my termagants and hormagaunts but everything else is there.

Have:
- 1 Hive Tyrant w/ Heavy Venom Cannon unpainted. There are some rippers glued onto the base as well

- 3 Trygons/Primes unpainted

- 1 Carnifex unpainted

- 6 Hive Guard (half primed white, half unpainted). They are in varying stages of assembly but all the parts are there.

- 3 Zoanthropes unpainted in varying stages of assembly. All the parts are there.

- 36 Termagants unpainted

- 24 hormagaunts primed white

- 16 genestealers unpainted

- 5 warriors 3 primed white/2 unpainted

I also have a number of sprues containing all the separate gun options for termagants that I will throw in for free. I would MUCH preferably sell this all together. GW price this would be just over $650 total but all together I will sell for $400 and I'll pay shipping and such. If you have any questions, PM me and we can haggle and such perhaps. I'm only taking deals from those with some credibility here first. If it doesn't sell in a little while then I'll throw on ebay for all to see.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright I'm going to give this a little bump. I'll likely be throwing it up on ebay next week so pm me if you're interested in anything.


----------

